

Ask HN: Is there a new app/startup/product that excites you? - faramarz

Something that made you say <i>Why didn't I think of that</i> or a service you think is genius.<p>I'm hoping you guys post some recent discoveries here so more people learn about them.
======
ig1
<http://graze.com> \- healthy snacks (olives, nuts, dried fruit) delivered by
mail. I spend over £500/year with them now. Which frankly is a huge amount of
money for any company let alone a startup to convince me to part with.

~~~
staunch
That really is a great idea. Kind of a Netflix for food. It seems to be UK
only. Someone will do US if they don't.

~~~
ig1
As it happens the founding team are all ex-LoveFilm (the UK Netflix
equivalent) employees. I guess they probably thought "why can't we do this for
food".

